# Ghosts And The Paranormal



## Rajput#1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Where do we stand on their existence?


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Ghosts and the paranormal.......*

Ghosts are not Real , But Paranormal can be agreed .......... 

Paranormal is the Maximum Usage of the Brain ............


----------



## kds1980 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Ghosts and the paranormal.......*

wjkk
wjkf

Sikhism believes in ghosts. Ghosts are mentioned in guru granth sahib.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: Ghosts and the paranormal.......*

Gurfateh

Well as we know,

as per Nirmalas as well of Jathedar Ji of Takhat Patna Sahib,

There are three divisions.

Sthul Sharir ie body in physical form till where scince has only reached not much.

Then we have Sukshm Shrir or Spirit where Soul has minute cover having an endividual mind.

Lastly we have Atma or Soul which is nothing but purly Akal.


Spirit when outside body can be termed as ghost.It can be destroyed but soul can not be.

At higher stage for person a Turya Padd(state of salvation while being alive) all body,spirit and soul are seen as one and differance is apperant.

Ghost has body but very small as ghost does occcupy space.

like wise very normal things of today like rains were deemed as para normal till moderen scince did not understand it.

after its reasons understanding we were able see it is normal so one day we can tell about ghost also as per moderen scince


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Ghosts and the paranormal.......*

Ghosts are not real , they are the creations of the Brain .......

Our Brain Does Create Virtual Reality With 3 Dimension Images ........

Our Brain records every Finer Details of the Incidents or the person to whom we interact .....

It Records all the Five Senses Finer Details .....

Sound 
Images
Touch
Smell
Emotions

When we constantly start believing that Ghost Exists or you might have seen some animated Picture or anyone has described you about the Ghost , Then What happens is that if concentrate more , your Virtual Reality System Gets Switched On and the Data Collected by your brain Starts Creating the Figure with all the Senses Active .......

You can touch it , You can feel it , You can even have the smell of it , Even Emotions All are reproduced by your brain .....

And you believe that Ghost Exists .........


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 25, 2005)

Gurfateh

Well devinesanative,

It seems you have for gottan the taste ie sense of tongue to add.

Well there are many things which our sense are unable to get like say microwave for which we use some instruments for us to sense.

So as at present they were not there  for us but for Bats but we also know.

Likewise once we be able to develop the machine we may get to find ghost or soul also.

das can say one thing with gurante that you can only describe the brain or anything in natural scines but expalntion is not possible.

Say if das ask you how brain works you have givne that how it gives idea of Ghost,das is interest to know that why does it works at all?

or why we get five sense or emation or why we have them naturally?

Das is only trying to show the weakness of natural scince at present and its limations.

As per a few scintists ,in cold regeon in sudden death large amount of enrgy is at once exousted from each of the body part and often it repapears as a ghost but for das it appears as pseudo scince.

das request you to ask some doctor that why penial gland works and what is the seret of human brain.So far scince is yet to reach there but as per Gurmat yoga we have some life in seven to five glands in our body called Chakras and after death from those five some reomavble elemtn having life is removed and that life moves out side body.

Some people are capable to remove it while being alive and let that life form moves anywhere they want and enter other body even(Matesendra Nath and Shankracharya(Adi)).

As per einstine if we have somethiing fasster then light we can move in time and space fastly.Brain which you think is not weak either.It moves verey fast in many directions.In normal people.

Even why does our body does metobolosim like combustion without burning us is not discoverd by scince.

Hypothatically some foregn elemnent drives the chariot called body and controls it with power matterialisitc world can not understand.That could be spirit.Which is further run by soul ie spirit of spirit.

Rember one thing that if some one has not seem Okapi or say Lock Niech Monster it does not means that it does not exist.

Okapi is discoverd with spicment so soon will be done by monster. And when ghost will be discovered then ghost belivers will be respected like we respect Aryabhatta today(at his time he was taggged as mad as he said Earth revolves sun).

Something which can not be felt by senses or emotion in general we can not say it does not exist at all.

there are instances when ghost may not be seen but felt by thier para normal acts.

It could be as per das perhaps some neurogical charges in mind relased after death with large amount of bodies energy etc.

There could be many explanations.


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 25, 2005)

Dear Viyadeep Ji

I Forgot to mention Taste and Sense , It May be I was in Hurry ... It also includes taste and Sense .......

Whatever I have written is not Based on any theory But Its through Experimentation and Practical .....

Yes , Das , I do know about these 7 Chakras , Kundalini , And Many Paranormal Activities .... I myself has gone through many paranormal incidents ....... 

My quest for these type of things Started When I was 10 years Old ........

There are many things to write , But I here It won't Be right to Discuss ......

But someday I hope to meet you we'll have a good deal of discussion on these topics .....

One more there is one thing also ie Prayer Modulation System , Sublimilal Mind Messaging System ......

How our brain works and why it is still to be discovered by the scientists but what I have written is the what our brain does it.


What ever I have written about Virtual Reality is not False , But Perfect right As Me And my younger brother has tested it ...

Infact I have got injured many times in the Virtual Reality System .

Then there is also a subject on Magnetic Field Development System from our body ...... There are many interesting things to discuss and explore ....


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 25, 2005)

Dear VijayDeep Ji

You might have heard about Self Combustion of the Body ........

And that is also possible .......... 

There have been many times while meditating I have Entered into VR World and listened there soul rendering music in stereo phonic and DTS surround mode .


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 25, 2005)

Dear ViyaDeep Ji

If you Closely Probe then you will find that Both Religion and Science have one common thing ie Philosophy ... 

Both says It happens , It Exists ..... But none of these two  have yet found Why ?.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Oct 25, 2005)

Gurfateh

Our faith say that all this happen as Akal wants all that to happen.


----------

